# VINTAGE BIKE SHOW Marietta,GA (Atlanta) SUN March 20th 2022 presented by The Atlanta Raleigh Bicycle Club



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello CABE'rs !
I am helping to promote this event .... but I am not involved with it, as far as asking me more info😉 .....
Any questions should go directly to the organizers listed on the attached flyers >>>>>
I hear some of the "Racing" is the "Old Skool" Downhill Gravity racing .... FUN stuff !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

That would be three weekends in a row away from the house so won't be making this one. I'd be interested to see pics if anyone attends. V/r Shawn


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 9, 2022)

Good luck with your swap meet.


----------



## Kennedoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello CABE'rs !
> I am helping to promote this event .... but I am not involved with it, as far as asking me more info😉 .....
> Any questions should go directly to the organizers listed on the attached flyers >>>>>
> I hear some of the "Racing" is the "Old Skool" Downhill Gravity racing .... FUN stuff !! Cheers! CCR Dave
> ...



Hey Cabers…it was a great event!! RIP to Dave for sharing great advice and guidance. Here are a few pics


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 5, 2022)

Great pics! Thanks! Dave would be proud! RIP


----------

